# 10 gallon shrimp/neon build



## jbrown5217

Post is similar to my saltwater post so basically this will be a shrimp build. Gravel, water, filter is going in tomorrow. Going to be heavily planted with a silent cycle approach.

The 10 gallon bowfront is the tank that will be used for this build. The other tank is for saltwater FOWLR and the one below that is for growing plants.


----------



## jbrown5217

I put the substrate and filter in. This is probably the first extremely dirty substrate I've ever used and honestly next time I will proly just do pool filter sand. Tank looks super messy, but the bag says it will clear up. If not a whole bunch of water changes will clear it up. 

I have limited experience with sponge filters so I just wanted to make sure that it is normal for the water coming out the intake (this sponge sucks up water and then spits it back up above the water) to be partially air, it kind of spurts out water as opposed to a constant flow. 

Pic below of the messiness


----------



## jbrown5217

Tank is clearing up nicely, will be getting plants over the weekend.


----------



## jbrown5217

Video of both salt and fresh water (both bare) anyway the fresh portion of the video is at the end.


----------



## Kehy

What substrate did you use that was so messy?


----------



## jbrown5217

It was this fluval substrate I saw in the store that looked nice. It supposdley promtoes plant growth but I bought it cause it looks nice.


----------



## jbrown5217

Some plants and driftwood added. I need to go home and get some plants cause the lfs up here has a limited selection of fw plants for the time being (and i'd rather not try and figure out what is what at petsmart/petco), but I was able to get java moss and some banana plants.

Edit: Sorry about low quality photo, phone was charging and I had to use zoom to use the camera, better upload in a few hours.


----------



## jbrown5217

All planted 

I am getting ready to start the silent cycle (either today or tomorrow)


----------



## jbrown5217

First neons added.


----------



## Hawk1018

that is looking great. I am in the process of doing this with my 10 gallon as well. I am still looking for some plants though. Also debating on just covering my filter intake with stalkings or buying stuff for a sponge filter. What kind of shrimp are you going to put in it?


----------



## jbrown5217

I'll probably be going with orange, yellow, and red colored shrimp. I would just do a sponge filter, shrimp will appreciate it in the long run and they are cheap.


----------



## jbrown5217

Video update

10 gallon neon shrimp -- update - YouTube


----------



## dvanbramer88

Looks great man!


----------



## FishFlow

Looking nice. # of Neon's added? Also, # of shimp you plan to add?

Will you be measuring for Ammonia ?


----------



## Cadiedid

You can put all three color shrimp together?


----------



## Hawk1018

If they are the same species they may breed and loose the color. ( I think )


----------



## jbrown5217

FishFlow said:


> Looking nice. # of Neon's added? Also, # of shimp you plan to add?
> 
> Will you be measuring for Ammonia ?


There will be 6 total and yep I have been measuring for ammonia, no dangerous levels and I do water changes once a week as well. # of shrimp I was thinking 3 - 6 and maybe I will stick to one color. I'd like yellow shrimp so if I can get those I will


----------



## jbrown5217

Update: I just ordered Blue Velvet Shrimp

So I will have five of those bad boys. Hopefully they will breed and I can possibly sell them to the store by me in Salem or to all of you


----------



## coralbandit

Good find! They look cool.Keep us up on them.


----------



## Miss Vicky

Awesome. 

I plan to do a blue velvet tank at some point down the road (the tank I want to use for that is currently housing a betta) so I hope you'll be selling them when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

Very nice mr brown, as always


----------



## jbrown5217

Shrimp came in, very well packaged. I got a decent few pics of one. Here is one picture of him/her.


----------



## jbrown5217

Well the shrimp sadly did not do so well. I saw another dead so that makes 3/5 and I haven't seen the other 2 which make me think they are probably dead as well. 

They came in great shape I think that environment shook them up too much. I think over the summer (or maybe winter hmmmm), I'll get a nice little acrylic 5 - 20 gallon and do a rcs build.

I also have an empty 2.5 gallon at home which I think I will turn into another ghost shrimp tank (10 or so) and see how they do.

Other than that the neons are doing great, but I have a pond snail outbreak, none have gotten big yet, but when I go home for the 20th I am going to bring back my assasin snails and let them do some cleanup.


----------



## Summer

Tank looks fabulous jon!


----------



## jbrown5217

Why thank you  Also saw a shrimp alive, so there is some hope! I hope this one lasts cause they have been especially cool to watch.


----------



## Hawk1018

yeah...I hope they make it. Nice tank and nice lookin shrimp.


----------

